# Accents aigu a i u o



## antoine_bcn (9 Janvier 2012)

Bonjour, 

voilà ça fait pas longtemps que j'ai reçu mon MacBook Air avec un clavier azerty (76touches),  je dois écrire beaucoup de texte en espagnol mais je ne trouve pas comment écrire les A, ,U, I et O avec un accent aigu. 

Est-ce que quelqu'un pourrait m'aider ? Y a-t-il un raccourci clavier ? Merci !


----------



## MrClaye (9 Janvier 2012)

Sous Lion, appuis sur la touche qui verrouille les majuscules ou l'autre (shift) et reste appuyé sur la lettre dont tu veux les accents.


----------



## Le Mascou (9 Janvier 2012)

Oui, ou tout simplement reste appuyé sur la touche de la lettre où tu veux l'accent.


----------



## Larme (10 Janvier 2012)

De souvenir, Alt+maj+1, suivi de la lettre choisie...
C'est de mémoire, alors si ça ne marche pas, essaye sans maj, voire avec la touche 2 au lieu de 1.


----------



## gmaa (10 Janvier 2012)

Bonjour,
Une solution
Basculer la langue en espagnol (drapeau de la barre de menu) et Afficher le visualiseur de clavier.
Clic sur l'accent voulu et les lettres accentuées apparaissent...

Il y a sans doute plus simple áíóñùìò

et "Afficher le visualiseur de caractères" ; "Alphabet latin accentué" pour tous les caractères accentués
ÀÁÂÃÄ&#262;ÒÓ


----------

